# HDR shootout #35



## Compaq (Jan 5, 2012)

It's been a while now since the last one!

Maybe this scene hasn't got the hugest dynamic range, but I think there are some challenges here. Firstly, the lantern flares a bit. Though that's not related to HDR processing, I think it might prove problematic. Secondly, the clouds has moved around a lot, so there will be some ghosting in the sky...but that's pretty common. There is no exposure for the dark trees - it was freezing cold, and I was lazy 

The preview is a 12MB raw file converted to 900kb jpg, so it might look a little soft. The other files are Canon's .CR2 RAW format, I hope that won't prove a problem.

The rest of the images can be found by clicking this image:


----------



## Bynx (Jan 5, 2012)

Ya, that flare from the light is pretty strong. But this image was made for HDR nonetheless.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't figure out your shooting method.  Your steps of exposure are all over the map.  -5.24, -2.59, -1.33, -0.33, +0.78, +1/73 and +2.99.  And not in that order.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 5, 2012)

i guess i didnt like the red. used photomatix and then lightroom. i kinda made the lights more of an incandesent tone. like 3500k area. just thinking the houses in the back ground would be closer to that then the red like the other image.  i just felt the lantern to be a bit distracting, i kinda enjoy looking at the whole image and the houses are a bit brighter here.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's rendition #1


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 6, 2012)

And a little fun:


----------



## Compaq (Jan 6, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I can't figure out your shooting method.  Your steps of exposure are all over the map.  -5.24, -2.59, -1.33, -0.33, +0.78, +1/73 and +2.99.  And not in that order.



Yeah, my exposures tend to not be in normal stops. I most often meter from my eyes from the exposure simulator in live view. I stop down until I've exposed for the highlights, and then turn the wheel (approximately) three turns to stop up once, take a new shot, turn the wheel "apprx" three turns and so on until I feel (from the simulator) that I've exposed for the shadows.

May not be the most accurate method, but I have yet to find a time when it hasn't worked. If I should expose for the trees in this picture,  it would be killer noisy... + rendering it dark seemed to me to be nice.

I went out today, and tried to be more consequent with my metering. Perhaps I should make good habits


----------



## Bynx (Jan 6, 2012)

As long as you do 3 clicks (1 fstop) then all is well. But it seems you do 2 or 4 or 3 or 1 hahahahaha


----------



## nos33 (Jan 6, 2012)

here is what I did with it.  just tried to keep it simple.  

Photomatix
Topaz De-noise


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't seem to download it. :/


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2012)

EchoingWhisper said:


> Can't seem to download it. :/



Are you clicking on "Download" after the 20-second "Wait here and read our stupid advertising" period?


----------



## nos33 (Jan 6, 2012)

here is a black and white that i liked


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2012)

Took me a while as I can't load Canon raws directly, and I only have one program that can handle them.  So I had to convert to jpegs first.


----------



## nos33 (Jan 6, 2012)

photomatix handled them okay.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2012)

nos33 said:


> photomatix handled them okay.



Not everyone has it.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 6, 2012)

Any of you using mac ? I can download but looks like  I need to download another program to open those...to much trouble for me.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 6, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Any of you using mac ? I can download but looks like  I need to download another program to open those...to much trouble for me.



Same here


----------



## Bynx (Jan 6, 2012)

If you are using a Mac you have to use UnRar to open the files. Its a valuable little utility you should have.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Bynx I usually dont like to download unzip software but hopefully this will be ok to run.

Here is my Processed Photo



compaq_hdr_challange by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jan 7, 2012)

Photomatix Exposure Fusion (Adjust) + Photoshop






Photomatix Detail Enhancer + Photoshop





Photomatix Tone Compressor + Photoshop


----------



## onelove (Jan 11, 2012)

I felt this needed to be dark and foreboding.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------

